# Round 2.



## Steve H (Jul 22, 2019)

This time I'm a bit better ready for these. I bought a rack and corer. And found some good size Jalapenos. For the filling. I'm using 1 part cream cheese to 3 parts cheddar. And added some rough cut shrimp. Wrapped up with bacon. These will go in the oven since it is pouring here. Not complaining a bit. It knocked the temp. down from the low 90's to the mid 70's. AC s off. And the windows are open!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 22, 2019)

Hell yeah man those look good!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 22, 2019)

Those look awesome Steve.  Can't wait to see the finished product.  Crazy weather for sure.  It's going to get into to the mid 50's here tomorrow night.  That's nuts for July in TN, but I'll take it.

Dave


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 22, 2019)

looks like they will great,


----------



## mike243 (Jul 22, 2019)

Looks great to me,not sure about the shrimp will have to think on that, we don't put meat of any sort in them so now my minds whirling lol


----------



## JCAP (Jul 22, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## Steve H (Jul 23, 2019)

Gotta say, the shrimp were a nice addition!


----------

